# RIP Budds - 14 May 2009 (non GSD)



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Buddy, our Maltese-Poodle passed away this morning, seemingly in his sleep. He belonged to a client when I was a dog groomer and he had been banned from many salons before I clipped him. After biting his owner he was going to be PTS but my partner agreed to adopt him. He was between 2 and 5yo when we adopted him - his records varied greatly. 

He was diagnosed with a grade 4 heart murmur almost 2 years ago. But he was asymptomatic and only required medication after my partner had to carry him home when he showed signs of stress midway during his morning walk, a little over 3 months ago. The medication worked wonders and he acted like a young dog again. However, he began urinating in the house due to the diuretic, so at night, he has slept on doona on a trampoline bed in a back bedroom which has a doggy door to outside - no more accidents. 

He had been a totally indoor dog before we got him with no walks or access to outside but with us, he loved his walks on the beach and car rides and freedom in the back yard to chase balls and birds - Alan (my partner) took Buddy in the car with him everywhere he could. Buddy and Quynne were great mates until they weren't and he would greet everyone with abundant joy whether they had just returned from 30 seconds away or he had never seen them before. 

He wasn't initially good with other dogs (due to lack of socialisation) but Alan had worked with him and Buddy began to learn to read the body language of other dogs and had many dog playmates over the years. He attracted the aggressive attention of a number of dogs but other than with Quynne he was never harmed - even with Quynne there was only superficial injury due to our intervention and their separation.

Last night was very windy and I heard him bark a few times during the night - he didn't like the wind. The wind dropped during the night and this morning, I found him lying in the backyard in his favourite spot. I thought he was just sleeping but he was gone - he was still warm even though his eyes were glazed. He looked so peaceful even Alan thought he was still alive.

I wish one of us had been with him and he had not died alone. Even though this event was not totally unexpected, we did not expect this right now. There was no sign this was so close as his activity was back to normal and he was back to his cheeky ways. He will be cremated.

RIP, Buddy ........ little guy, we loved you unconditionally and you knew it.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss it is so devastating when we lose them..... He has a great life after you took him he was a lucky dog god bless him


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sounds like he was one happy well loved boy in the years you have had him. Thank you for giving him his wonderful years.

Run free sweet Buddy, you were one loved boy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry. I know how you worked so hard with, for, and loved Buddy-he was truly blessed to have been with you. I am sure you feel the same. Please take care.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your very kind and understanding thoughts. This has been a very difficult day as you all well know and we miss him greatly. 

Thank you


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

> Quote:I found him lying in the backyard in his favourite spot


RIP little Buddy.
Thanks to you and Alan, Buddy had a favorite spot.
My condolences to you on his unexpected passing.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

You gave him a wonderful life !!! sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WYou gave him a wonderful life !!! sorry for your loss.


agree, so sorry to hear this.

Rest in peace, run free, Buddy









Many thoughts


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your little buddy. I'm glad you gave him such a good home and that he got to enjoy his life. May you take comfort in the memories all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you, he knew he was loved and I agree with koog, he was thankful to have his favorite spot. You may not have been there but he was in the place he felt most comfortable. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I will print out this thread for Alan


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Sounds like he had a peaceful passing in a place where he was comfortable and felt loved. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your lose. 

RIP Buddy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Little Buddy was so lucky to have shared the rest of his life with you and Alan. 

May he Rest in Peace.


----------

